

Spoonlyzer – the world's smartest spoon (by #Estonianmafia) - Joks222
http://spoonlyzer.com/

======
Joks222
[http://spoonlyzer.com/press/](http://spoonlyzer.com/press/)

------
raido
It was just a matter of time they made this happen

------
shiienurm
Haha, good one. Hope they make fork as well :D

